# Old Farmhouse, Norfolk



## Maddie220790 (May 9, 2012)

As recommended and inspired by Black Shuck!




Someone used to live here... by Madeleine: A hilarious distraction, on Flickr




Someone used to live here... by Madeleine: A hilarious distraction, on Flickr




Someone used to live here... by Madeleine: A hilarious distraction, on Flickr




Someone used to live here... by Madeleine: A hilarious distraction, on Flickr




Someone used to live here... by Madeleine: A hilarious distraction, on Flickr




Someone used to live here... by Madeleine: A hilarious distraction, on Flickr


----------



## abel101 (May 10, 2012)

nice shots here


----------



## UrbanX (May 10, 2012)

wow, nice one! Fave has to be the fire place!Such beautiful light! 
Look forward to more


----------



## spider62dave (May 10, 2012)

absolutely love this one


----------



## flyboys90 (May 10, 2012)

Very atmospheric shots,thanks for sharing.


----------



## matyb2k (May 10, 2012)

Great pics, got any more?


----------



## Black Shuck (May 10, 2012)

Glad you found it ok Maddie. Some quality shots there... I approve wholeheartedly. You've done the old girl proud.


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 10, 2012)

Love the stair shot


----------



## Maddie220790 (May 10, 2012)

Thank you very much to you all! I like how everyone prefers different shots! 
I do have some others but these were just the best ones that made the editing and uploading cut!


----------



## wagg20 (May 12, 2012)

Good compositions - know this place well but couldn't find out any information on it though.
www.norfolkinruins.co.uk


----------



## inceptionwave (May 13, 2012)

Love the stairs shot, great pictures there! Thanks for sharing.


----------

